# Please help



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Can someone please tell me or provide a link to where i can find a Speedomitor?? *
* i am looking to place it on a 05 yamaha bruin. Thanks:xzicon_sm *


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Get a GPS, probably won't be that much more pricey and with the handelbar mount it works great. Just my 2 cents. 

Joe


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks,i've got a gps in mind (Garmin® eTrex Legend GPS) but where would i find a handle bar mount?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

any gander mountain or ebay!


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanks  *


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Go to the Garmin web site and you can order through e-mail or by phone.
I don't have the address but type in Garmin on your search engine and it will lead you there. They carry accessories for all their units including those no longer on the market.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have the same unit on mine and yes GM or any place like that should have the mount, it works out very nice.

Joe


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thanks guys:chillin: *


----------

